# Suunto Ambit fw 2.0



## anto1980

Hi all!
Someone has info about the new firmware update of the Ambit?
Which other functions you think it will support? ANT+? Altitude auto gps calibration? Increasing of waypoints storing? Etc... ?

Regards 

Antonio D'Alessandro
Tapatalk 2


----------



## santoshrane

I got a tweet saying Oct/Nov ...features ...keep guessing


----------



## bjw29

what is the next ambit update suppose to be?


----------



## Mystro

I hear the next firmware will enable the watch to display a hidef TV signal and be able to play mp3's.......;-)


----------



## bigwave

i think that suunto will need to this feature in the fenix so we can see the route in the watch


----------



## suecoloco

I would not expect so many new features, probably timer and maybe intervals and some smaller improvements. Unfortunately it feels like Suunto having a tight budget overall, just look at movescount. There are so much they can improve (small details that would not cost that much) but the only almost do maintenance work to keep it running. 

Hoping for the best but expecting the worst...


----------



## MagnumIP

I'll just say that Mystro is closer than suecoloco - think revolution rather than evolution!


----------



## gaijin

MagnumIP said:


> I'll just say that Mystro is closer than suecoloco - think revolution rather than evolution!


Oh come now, you promised GPS time sync with the FIRST FW update. Haven't seen that one yet. ;-)


----------



## pjc3

gaijin said:


> Oh come now, you promised GPS time sync with the FIRST FW update. Haven't seen that one yet. ;-)


Can someone please enlighten me to an instance in the practical world where GPS time sync would be a must have feature? I am not having a go, it's just I can't see its relevance for a device which needs to be charged every month anyway.


----------



## cobrapa

I think it's handy to be able to auto set the time/date... plus if you charge it off something that isn't a smart usb device, the monthly charge wouldn't update the time.


----------



## gaijin

pjc3 said:


> Can someone please enlighten me to an instance in the practical world where GPS time sync would be a must have feature? I am not having a go, it's just I can't see its relevance for a device which needs to be charged every month anyway.


I guess it boils down to two reasons:

1. How accurate do you expect the time on your watch to be? My PC is often off by several seconds. This means the best accuracy I would get when charging would be a few seconds off. Also, between charges, one can expect the normal quartz accuracy of + 15 seconds/month, so the watch can be off by as much as 15 seconds between charges. Why settle for that level of accuracy when, internal to the watch, is a time reference accurate to milliseconds?

2. It seems anachronistic to have the Ambit be the only known GPS watch in existence that does NOT sync the GPS time to the displayed time.

Of course, if better than average quartz accuracy is not important to you, then it is a non-issue. And that's OK. For some of us, however, it seems just downright odd that the Ambit does not take advantage of the GPS time reference.

HTH


----------



## pjc3

1. Mmmm..... if I am out in the mountains away from my Mac (which is not off by a few seconds :-d) and I get into the hut/campsite/bivvy 15 seconds late, I think I will manage.

2. I can accept that, but to make it a feature of such importance over other useful items on the wishlist, I cannot.

As I asked initially, a practical example would be nice. Cobrapa's example of auto update when traveling afar _would_ be useful, especially if the dual time stayed as is.


----------



## Mystro

I use to think the gps time sync woud be a good idea but i really dont care any more. 

My Ambit is THE most accurate Suunto watch I have ever owned.... I have checked it's accuracy between charges to a Emerald time and the Ambit is still exactly is sync after 30 days. I mean exactly in sync to the 10th of a second. No other Suunto watch has never been close to this accuracy. I have had some Core models drift off by a few seconds in only a weeks time.


----------



## format

Stop guessing. The fight is going to start!

DC Rainmaker: Suunto Ambit to get full ANT+ functionality in November 2012, additional features in September 2012.


----------



## anto1980

format said:


> Stop guessing. The fight is going to start!
> 
> DC Rainmaker: Suunto Ambit to get full ANT+ functionality in November 2012, additional features in September 2012.


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## ejunge

My computer at the office is off by four minutes, and every time I adjust the clock, the server turns it back... So when I hook up my ambit, it goes off by four minutes.... GPS sync would be nice, otherwise I just add four minutes in my head...


----------



## or_watching

pjc3 said:


> Can someone please enlighten me to an instance in the practical world where GPS time sync would be a must have feature? I am not having a go, it's just I can't see its relevance for a device which needs to be charged every month anyway.


Is the GPS time synch horse dead yet??? Cuz I've still got my whip out.

A slightly different tack for me is that I DON'T want it set using my bloody computer.

Here's the real world example. Happened to me. Traveled 18hrs to Asia, manually changed the hour on the Ambit, and set my alarm to wake me up. Thought I'd just juice it up overnight, so I plugged it into the laptop. And voila, it reset back to my home time and thus no alarm in the morning. Although my body appreciated it, that kind of sucked that my watch would do that to me.

I know now that I can disable the Auto PC time synch. But it was FUBAR from the get go, really. Manually adjusting a GPS watch, or else PC-synching a GPS watch.... pshaw.

(I'm not really angry... sometimes I just write like I am)


----------



## pjc3

I can see the GPS time sync is useful for traveling across time zones. What would be useful to me (now on reflection), would be to have dual time: only time 1 would be updated from GPS and all alarms etc work off that and time 2 would stay as is so will always display home time.


----------



## srwilson

pjc3 said:


> I can see the GPS time sync is useful for traveling across time zones. What would be useful to me (now on reflection), would be to have dual time: only time 1 would be updated from GPS and all alarms etc work off that and time 2 would stay as is so will always display home time.


:-! I like that idea. It gets my vote!!


----------



## gaijin

pjc3 said:


> I can see the GPS time sync is useful for traveling across time zones. What would be useful to me (now on reflection), would be to have dual time: only time 1 would be updated from GPS and all alarms etc work off that and time 2 would stay as is so will always display home time.


Here's how the Fenix handles that requirement:










The local time and date - displayed at the top and bottom of the world time display above - drives all alarms and changes automatically with GPS sync. In the pic above, just set your Home time - in this case Arizona - as one of the "World" cities and you will always have your Home Time displayed as well as an automatically adjusted Local time.

HTH


----------



## pjc3

Garmin seems to have got their FW sorted!


----------



## gaijin

pjc3 said:


> Garmin seems to have got their FW sorted!


I hope so, but in all fairness, it's easy to appear "sorted" before the product is even released. ;-)


----------



## raducanmihai

pjc3 said:


> Garmin seems to have got their FW sorted!


How did you come to this conclusion,just by looking at some pictures ?


----------



## pjc3

raducanmihai said:


> How did you come to this conclusion,just by looking at some pictures ?


Hence the use of the term "seems"


----------



## Barwin

Completely off topic but may I express my opinion about the looks of the Fenix? I do not like it... ;-) 

On topic: I DO like the upcoming updates of the Ambit... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## backcountry

Here is a question that has been gnawing at me for a little.The Suunto Ambit will be getting full ANT+ technology in the next November 2.0 firmwareupdate which they say will be compatible with an array of ANT+ equipped devicesnot just the "Suunto ANT" system they seem to be running currently. When thathappens are all ANT+ devices compatible with one another? I'm not too tech savvyin relation to cross platform compatibility and what not. In other words will theAmbit be compatible with something like say a Garmin Tempe unit? For those thatare unfamiliar the "Tempe" is Garmin's external sensor pod for the Fenix and other Garmin handhelds which run on ANT+ technology? I did some research and it seems like they both followthe same frequency and such. Come tothink of it the Tempe actually looks almost identical to Suunto Foot Pot.


----------



## srwilson

backcountry said:


> Here is a question that has been gnawing at me for a little.The Suunto Ambit will be getting full ANT+ technology in the next November 2.0 firmwareupdate which they say will be compatible with an array of ANT+ equipped devicesnot just the "Suunto ANT" system they seem to be running currently. When thathappens are all ANT+ devices compatible with one another? I'm not too tech savvyin relation to cross platform compatibility and what not. In other words will theAmbit be compatible with something like say a Garmin Tempe unit? For those thatare unfamiliar the "Tempe" is Garmin's external sensor pod for the Fenix and other Garmin handhelds which run on ANT+ technology? I did some research and it seems like they both followthe same frequency and such. Come tothink of it the Tempe actually looks almost identical to Suunto Foot Pot.


Supporting a device and supporting its communication channel are two different things. The Ambit would have to be able to recognize the device first. If that ever happened it could then communicate over ANT+. But just because they support the same communication channel does not mean that they can and will work together.


----------



## pjc3

backcountry said:


> In other words will theAmbit be compatible with something like say a Garmin Tempe unit?


 I would be very pleased if this were to be the case but I agree with srwilson, and in that, it is unlikely.


----------



## mnaranjo

Would be great compatibility with ANT+ dongles, ¿garmins? and smartphones (sony experia...)
That way we could upload/download activities and tracks without cable needed


----------



## cdmackay

I'd like to know whether the Ambit will still be able to perform R-R (interval) recording when paired with an ANT+ HR strap, as opposed to the "native" ANT HR strap.

i.e. will it still show PTE, Recovery, etc?

Another way of asking: is there anything relating to RR recording that's specific to the HR sensor, as opposed to the receiver/recorder/watch?

I want to be able to use multiple devices (e.g. Garmin Edge & Ambit) concurrently with the same HR strap, and that means an ANT+ strap. But will the Ambit lose anything doing this?

Of course, it's just speculation at this point...


----------



## cobrapa

November! Looking forward to new firmware.


----------



## Joakim Agren

cobrapa said:


> November! Looking forward to new firmware.


It will probably be in the end of the month. So still almost a month away!:rodekaart


----------



## martowl

DC Rainmakers site stated Nov 29th. He also stated that Ant+ footpod and HR will be supported but Suunto will not tell him if other Ant+ devices will be supported.

DC Rainmaker quote
Looking at the Ambit - the support for ANT+ sensors at the end of the month is HUGE - a major shift for them. It remains to be seen exactly what the full extent of ANT+ sensors means. They've committed to foot pod support and heart rate. But they actually haven't yet committed to which other ANT+ sensors they'll support (and my direct questions to them privately have been skirted on this particular topic).


----------



## cobrapa

Interesting, we will see. It seems Fenix has gotten footpod support today with a new software update.


----------



## Chica9o

I'm glad that the fenix exists, because the healthy competition is working to our advantage. Exciting times! When the fenix came out, I was the first in line to purchase, excited about the relatively inexpensive offering and thought it would be a perfect segue into my new (trail running / ultra) needs. I thought it was a no-brainer, considering how well the FR305 had been for me (the only thing that broke on the watch over the past year or two was that the beep/tone quit working, a common issue with that watch, apparently). How wrong I was. I kept running into one problem after the next. After about a month or so (and a couple of firmware updates), I came to the conclusion that I just didn't trust the watch, and that I spent more time complaining about it, than enjoying my runs. Silly, I know. The last straw occurred last week, when the only feature missing on the Ambit -- the vibration alert, which *is* a great feature, btw -- quit working! The very next day, I headed back to REI and swapped the fenix for the Ambit. I'm now back to just worrying about running again. The watch does its job, and does it well (and doesn't get in the way). An added side-benefit: the HR strap works well too! I've never had any success with these before. Anyway, I don't want to sound like an advertisement, but just felt like sharing my experience. I'm glad that the fenix came out when it did, and even more glad that I've discovered the Suunto. Can't wait for the 2.0 release and foot pod support. Cheers!


----------



## martowl

Chica9o said:


> I'm glad that the fenix exists, because the healthy competition is working to our advantage. Exciting times! When the fenix came out, I was the first in line to purchase, excited about the relatively inexpensive offering and thought it would be a perfect segue into my new (trail running / ultra) needs. I thought it was a no-brainer, considering how well the FR305 had been for me (the only thing that broke on the watch over the past year or two was that the beep/tone quit working, a common issue with that watch, apparently). How wrong I was. I kept running into one problem after the next. After about a month or so (and a couple of firmware updates), I came to the conclusion that I just didn't trust the watch, and that I spent more time complaining about it, than enjoying my runs. Silly, I know. The last straw occurred last week, when the only feature missing on the Ambit -- the vibration alert, which *is* a great feature, btw -- quit working! The very next day, I headed back to REI and swapped the fenix for the Ambit. I'm now back to just worrying about running again. The watch does its job, and does it well (and doesn't get in the way). An added side-benefit: the HR strap works well too! I've never had any success with these before. Anyway, I don't want to sound like an advertisement, but just felt like sharing my experience. I'm glad that the fenix came out when it did, and even more glad that I've discovered the Suunto. Can't wait for the 2.0 release and foot pod support. Cheers!


One of the main reasons I like my Ambit, does not get in the way and gives me a lot of data when done.


----------



## format

I'm not worried when they broke. Warranty works quite good with Garmin and they just give you a new one. What I don't like with Garmin is when they abandon their product development. Like the 610 i.e.

But I'm still not convinced with the Ambit and this recent update. I had an Ambit in June and the 1st update was nothing more than bogus. C'mon Suunto are you joking? Anyhow in 2 months what could be expected. This September updated was a bigger bet, but I think they still didn't deliver regarding navigation. Ok, a graphic layer with a line (that sometimes works), but functionality? bahhh. 

So, you're right about competition. Also Suunto wins the look'n feel, hands dfown but the Fenix is much closer, right now, to deliver the good stuff. Anyhow I already quit searching for the "one watch" graal. It will be the 610 on the road and fenix in the wild. Unless Suunt pulls a joker in November


----------



## Joakim Agren

I just found out that the much anticipated count down timer have been dropped from the November update. This is a disappointment for me!:-(

I hope that Suunto changes their mind about this and decide to include it. If not then perhaps it is one of those functions that the community can create using the coming App Zone in Movescount. Lets hope so!:-!


----------



## or_watching

Joakim Agren said:


> I just found out that the much anticipated count down timer have been dropped from the November update. This is a disappointment for me!:-(
> 
> I hope that Suunto changes their mind about this and decide to include it. If not then perhaps it is one of those functions that the community can create using the coming App Zone in Movescount. Lets hope so!:-!


Bummer. That's one of my often-used functions, from BBQ'ing to napping.


----------



## icuriosity

Me too have been waiting for this countdown function since July when I bought the watch. :-(


----------



## MadAri

Joakim Agren said:


> I just found out that the much anticipated count down timer have been dropped from the November update. This is a disappointment for me!:-(
> 
> I hope that Suunto changes their mind about this and decide to include it. If not then perhaps it is one of those functions that the community can create using the coming App Zone in Movescount. Lets hope so!:-!


Hi, could you put link where did you get that information.

MadAri

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mondoshawan

martowl said:


> DC Rainmakers site stated Nov 29th. He also stated that Ant+ footpod and HR will be supported but Suunto will not tell him if other Ant+ devices will be supported.
> 
> DC Rainmaker quote
> Looking at the Ambit - the support for ANT+ sensors at the end of the month is HUGE - a major shift for them. It remains to be seen exactly what the full extent of ANT+ sensors means. They've committed to foot pod support and heart rate. But they actually haven't yet committed to which other ANT+ sensors they'll support (and my direct questions to them privately have been skirted on this particular topic).


i just found in the Q&A Area for Ambit on Suuntos Website this:

*Q: Will the SW version 2.0 in November 2012 have ANT+ compatibility and is there going to be power presented in Ambit?*
A: ANT+ compatibility will be available in rel 2.0 for ANT+ compatible HR belts, Bike PODs, Biking cadence PODs and Foot PODs.

So this means to me that ANT+ Speed and Cadence Pods, like a Garmin GSC 10, is supported. Let's hope.


----------



## bogus83

Personally I'm hoping that the Sunrise/Sunset and Storm Alarm features from the Core can be added with the "custom feature" creator.


----------



## mnaranjo

In Facebook suunto said that 2.0 will be available at beginning of december


----------



## Chica9o

mnaranjo said:


> In Facebook suunto said that 2.0 will be available at beginning of december


Can you post a link? I can't seem to find it. Thanks.


----------



## mnaranjo

It has been in the Suunto spain facebook:
SUUNTO ESPAÑA | Facebook


----------



## srwilson

mnaranjo said:


> It has been in the Suunto spain facebook:
> SUUNTO ESPAÑA | Facebook


Hmmmm... :think: two different values for the same thing... :-x


----------



## cobrapa

srwilson said:


> Hmmmm... :think: two different values for the same thing... :-x


As in... end of November or beginning of December for the release? Sounds like basically the same thing to me... If they are late a few days, then it's beginning of December. b-)


----------



## srwilson

cobrapa said:


> As in... end of November or beginning of December for the release? Sounds like basically the same thing to me... If they are late a few days, then it's beginning of December. b-)


It's such a fuzzy world we live in. ;-)


----------



## Lexel

Hello, 
some fresh news Suunto :

Starting from *November 29th*, Suunto Ambit users can download and
develop their own features in the Suunto App Zone. ...

Users can personalize their watch by downloading existing apps -
innovative new features created by other users. For example, there's an
app that lets them see their estimated finish time on a marathon, or a
function that lets them know the real incline of the hill or mountain they
are heading up.

And if they can't find what they're looking for, *they can design their
own!* To explore the full list of currently available Apps go to the
Suunto App Zone on Movescount.com.

In addition, *the new 2.0 upgrade adds an interval timer and ANT+™* functionality to the
Suunto Ambit. This means compatibility with ANT+ accessories from Suunto and other
manufacturers.


----------



## cobrapa

Lexel said:


> Hello,
> some fresh news Suunto :
> 
> Starting from *November 29th*, Suunto Ambit users can download and
> develop their own features in the Suunto App Zone. ...


Was this meant to be a link? Sounds very neat. Are you with Suunto or is this a story posted on another website?

Thanks!


----------



## srwilson

Here is a french link that mirrors the above post.

Suunto Ambit V2.0 : L'APP ZONE change la donne

None of the links seem to work however.


----------



## eeun

srwilson said:


> Here is a french link that mirrors the above post.
> 
> Suunto Ambit V2.0 : L'APP ZONE change la donne
> 
> None of the links seem to work however.


Not the best english translation (using google translate)

I told you some time ago that famous V2.0 software Suunto Ambit and especially the mysterious custom functions. The release of this 2.0 is finally public so I can tell you and I think the next three days will be a long and endless waiting.

I have not yet published my post "test" on the ambit, but I can already tell you gold and I am completely captivated by this show, and so far I've always called this suunto of equivalent and different compared to competitive models.

But with 2.0, the Suunto AMBIT passes a notch above and becomes better (at least more innovative!) Shows gps market. In the next update include:

Compatibility with Suunto Footpod:
It's cool, but the least we can expect is that a manufacturer produces accessories compatible with the rest of its range.

Split function:
There was a doubt for a moment on the presence of this feature in 2.0, now it is confirmed it will be there. Remains whether this function is fairly advanced for connoisseurs VMA.

The ANT + compatibility:
As promised .... the ANT + will be well and 2.0 of this menu you can for example use your Garmin footpod with your suunto, or any other ANT + compatible devices


Suunto APPS:
The big surprise here is the suunto for this new shift Custom applications!

The first three are ambit APPS for:

Marathon Time: This is a function that displays your estimated time of arrival at Marathon. Like all other functions of the Apps data is calculated per second.

Climb Counter: This is a function that counts the number of repetitions you perform bump. You just have to use the lap button at the top of the first bump and ambit care to count the following.

For cyclists Rate Steady: Indicates when your pace down and displays the percentage of the hump you're up.

Some information about APPS:

To find new apps for your suunto ambit visit: Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto / apps
To create new Apps you must be registered and Movescount.com Appdesigner use this address Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto / tools / appdesigner not need to be a programmer is a tool for everyone.
Suunto Apps are only for Ambit.
To use an App in your suunto ambit:

Select an app in AppZone and save it then appears in your app library
or
Create an App with Designer and save there too then you find it in your library
Select a mode of exercise is assign the app you want to use.
To know about Apps:

You can use one App by mode of exercise (implying you can only use one at a time)
You can change your app as you are the only user, another member of Movescount uses your App you need to create a new version for editing.
Your App with a unique URL, you can share it on social networks.

Version 2.0 software Suunto Ambit will be available to all users of Suunto Ambit from Thursday, November 29.

This gives you three days to consider the applications that you create for your Ambit!​


----------



## Lexel

cobrapa said:


> Was this meant to be a link? Sounds very neat. Are you with Suunto or is this a story posted on another website?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not "with" Suunto but the infos comes in direct line from Suunto.


----------



## Joakim Agren

It makes me very happy to hear about the return of the Timer function!:-!:-!:-!

I was very disappointed about the fact Suunto dropped that function for the FW 2.0.:-(

Now I am relieved and happy to hear it is back as it is important to me!:-!

Perhaps Suunto listened to us about this!:-!


----------



## gfmedia

For me the real question is, how indepth and connected will they let these apps become. Will they let someone be able to create features that are similar to garmin features like Training? For example would I be able to create an app which takes the training programs you create in movescount and import those onto the watch? One of my favorite features of my Garmin 610 is being able to create my weeks of training, sync it with the watch and get a reminder on the day, and then follow the prescribed training on the watch. Also I would hope if they do allow this, they allow Movescount to allow you deeper control on individual trainings (pace/time/interval/distance etc). I would like the "apps" to be in depth rather just fluff and go type app.


----------



## Tony L

Joakim Agren said:


> It makes me very happy to hear about the return of the Timer function!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> I was very disappointed about the fact Suunto dropped that function for the FW 2.0.:-(
> 
> Now I am relieved and happy to hear it is back as it is important to me!:-!
> 
> Perhaps Suunto listened to us about this!:-!


Joakim,

I assume you meant the "Countdown Timer".

Where did you read about this? I only saw "Interval Timer" in the post.
Is it the same as "Countdown Timer"?


----------



## pjc3

eeun said:


> for example use your Garmin footpod with your suunto, *or any other ANT + compatible devices*​


I am hoping for Tempe support but I doubt it will be so. Is Tempe Ant+ or Garmin's own?


----------



## cwis

gfmedia, it appears to me at first glance that applications will be limited to displaying one line of calculation on one custom screen : you will be able to calculate how much time you need to finish a marathon, but you might not be able to sum up the distance you moved downhill while skiing (because doing so would requires storing values into variables).


----------



## Mystro

Yes. But the interval timer can be more flexible. The X6M had one and it was great.


Tony L said:


> Joakim,
> I only saw "Interval Timer" in the post.
> Is it the same as "Countdown Timer"?


----------



## icuriosity

Movescount.com is down for maintenance at this very moment. *exciting* *exciting*


----------



## saridis

i am updating this moment to firmware 2.0.6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(few minutes later) finished update and in watch everything seems to be the same!
but on closer look i can see in settings the foot pod option!
the real difference seems to be through movescount site which at this moment doesnt working...

Suunto Ambit 2.0 --------------------------------- 
Ambit 2.0 related features and improvements: 
- ANT+ support - Foot POD support - Interval timer - Suunto Apps support - Tighter speed fusion filter giving more stable running pace - Exercise summary to show the number of manual laps (in previous version the number of laps included manual, auto and pause laps combined) - Pausing no longer interferes with lap count in the Ambit - Improvement of log memory capacity when using GPS

Ambit 2.0 related Movescount improvements & bug fixes: 
- Faster updating of satellite orbit data during Moveslink synchronization - Individual selection of all PODs in custom exercise modes in Movescount - Fixed minimum/maximum value bug in Movescount - Lap notes to differentiate autolaps and pause laps in Movescount - Ambit release notes available from GEAR page in Movescount - Sorting option added for POIs & routes in Movescount - Fixed a bug of Movescount not using avg cadence calculated by the Ambit


----------



## saridis

this is really sick.......;-)


----------



## eeun

Yep, I've updated. No user manual available to download yet.


----------



## EvoOlli

Unbelievable: Suunto calls a simple Formula with one Result an APP....this is so disappointing...shame on them.

The marketing blabla from Suunto was: "....Ambit to a totally new and unexpected level of functionality and customization...." 

And the result: I can let the watch calculate ONE value from the others, without decisions or other parameters / variables and so on....really really disappointing.


----------



## cwis

I agree this is disappointing.

On a side note, it should be noted that some values, that were calculated by the watch but unavailable for display, can now be shown; for example: maximum cadence, maximum speed, min/max temperature…


----------



## hal_c_on

Yeah, I'm rather unimpressed with this update. For all the hype...I'm just disappointed. I don't understand why this was a whole 2.0 update rather than a 1.9.


----------



## Radiopirat

"Wake me up when November ends..."?


----------



## Guest

saridis said:


> ANT+ support - Foot POD support - Interval timer - Pausing no longer interferes with lap count in the Ambit - Improvement of log memory capacity when using GPS


quite satisfied. YMMV.


----------



## ubiwan

EvoOlli said:


> Unbelievable: Suunto calls a simple Formula with one Result an APP....this is so disappointing...shame on them.
> 
> The marketing blabla from Suunto was: "....Ambit to a totally new and unexpected level of functionality and customization...."
> 
> And the result: I can let the watch calculate ONE value from the others, without decisions or other parameters / variables and so on....really really disappointing.


I am quite impressed to be honest. Of course you calculate only one value from the others, what else would you expect? The variables in the watch are all available, so I don't know what else you were expecting? Would you like to include the online weather report or something? With respect to variables: you don't really need (local) variables since you can write everything into a single function, since there is the option to add parentheses. So local variables are nice, but not necessary. With respect to "decisions" you have a point, would be nice to have an if-then-else option in there and some boolean operators. But this is the first version, so who knows what the future may bring.

The only thing that is not yet clear to me is how to get an app into the ambit. Seems not to be an option in the customization screen, but maybe an additional update of MC is planned? But other than that: congrats Suunto on this new version and thanks for making this awesome watch even better:-!!


----------



## sid700

EvoOlli said:


> Unbelievable: Suunto calls a simple Formula with one Result an APP....this is so disappointing...shame on them.
> 
> The marketing blabla from Suunto was: "....Ambit to a totally new and unexpected level of functionality and customization...."
> 
> And the result: I can let the watch calculate ONE value from the others, without decisions or other parameters / variables and so on....really really disappointing.


Apps are written by comunity.... You are free 2go and you can write your own app....


----------



## Nordkappler

Anyone spotted the Interval Timer???


----------



## bowesmana

ubiwan said:


> The only thing that is not yet clear to me is how to get an app into the ambit. Seems not to be an option in the customization screen, but maybe an additional update of MC is planned? But other than that: congrats Suunto on this new version and thanks for making this awesome watch even better:-!!


Go to the customization screen and add a new display and select the App Library tab. If you have added apps then they will appear there.


----------



## A.Kivits

Ive just downloaded the 2.0 update and i was very very very dissapointing.

Lots of us had send feature requests and to none where added to this update.

Featrures Like :

-Countdowntimer.
-Sunrise/set
-Moon rise set
-eb and flow calulations. etc

Looking at the app update as a programmer is called in our proffesion utterly lame.... Add multiple apps and could only use one?? And with one app one value on your display??? Sorry in the world of object oriented programming this is al lauch!!!

Big words form suunto , hundreds of... bla bla.... 

Sorry Suunto.

Dissapointed Massively!!!


----------



## bowesmana

saridis said:


> Improvement of log memory capacity when using GPS


Would be nice to know what this means in practice.


----------



## MadAri

Nordkappler said:


> Anyone spotted the Interval Timer???


Movescount then gear then customization then select exercise then show advanced settings and there is interval timer.

T:MadAri

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowesmana

Nordkappler said:


> Anyone spotted the Interval Timer???


In the customisation screen for a custom mode in Movescount


----------



## MadAri

ubiwan said:


> The only thing that is not yet clear to me is how to get an app into the ambit. Seems not to be an option in the customization screen, but maybe an additional update of MC is planned? But other than that: congrats Suunto on this new version and thanks for making this awesome watch even better:-!!


Hi if you click at value in customization you get new choice named app library. If you have made app its automatically there. If you want someone others made app, just go into apps in movescount and when selected app you get chois to save it in yours app library.

T:MadAri

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nordkappler

Thanks for the heads up on the Interval timer. But am I missing something here? Can you set an automatic distance for the intervals (ie 1km) AND a pace range? Using my Garmin FR610, I can do this AND set up a Warm up distance as well as cool down. You also get a beep warning that the repetition is complete. So do I have to be disappointed? Or is it too early yet?


----------



## cwis

For those who do not understand why the App feature is way too limited for some applications, let's consider those uses:


for a skiier, sum up the distance that has been achieved, but only when the Vertical Speed is negative (i.e. only on the slopes);
display the sunrise/set
display several values at once, such as the delta of the duration/speed/pace of the current lap VS previous lap

In short, if Suunto really wants to provide us with "Apps", we need to be able to store state, we need mathematical functions (that even exists on the most basic scientific calculators), we need to be able to interact with the user&#8230; and none if these features exist in this disappointing release.


----------



## Glajda

Frankly, I expected Apps to be limited to calculations from parameters as they are, as anything else would be quite difficult. 

What I can't understand is why we can only use ONE at a time?!? So each time I'm supposed to modify my custom mode or have a ton of modes just for the use of different apps?


----------



## FortySix&2

Any mention of the ability to use an ANT+ USB stick to wirelessly upload data?


----------



## Nordkappler

In short, if Suunto really wants to provide us with "Apps", we need to be able to store state, we need mathematical functions (that even exists on the most basic scientific calculators), we need to be able to interact with the user&#8230; and none if these features exist in this disappointing release.[/QUOTE]

I'm afraid, I agree. This is SO much less than we were led to be expected. I hope SUUNTO is paying attention.


----------



## Glajda

cwis said:


> For those who do not understand why the App feature is way too limited for some applications, let's consider those uses:
> 
> 
> for a skiier, sum up the distance that has been achieved, but only when the Vertical Speed is negative (i.e. only on the slopes);
> display the sunrise/set
> display several values at once, such as the delta of the duration/speed/pace of the current lap VS previous lap
> 
> In short, if Suunto really wants to provide us with "Apps", we need to be able to store state, we need mathematical functions (that even exists on the most basic scientific calculators), we need to be able to interact with the user&#8230; and none if these features exist in this disappointing release.


Totally agree.


----------



## ubiwan

bowesmana said:


> Go to the customization screen and add a new display and select the App Library tab. If you have added apps then they will appear there.


Thanks, this is also what I expected, but the App Library tab does *not* apear in my case :-( I have added 2 apps to my library but am not able to add them. But maybe I should first update my Ambit? (I don't have my ambit with me now).


----------



## ubiwan

Glajda said:


> Frankly, I expected Apps to be limited to calculations from parameters as they are, as anything else would be quite difficult.
> 
> What I can't understand is why we can only use ONE at a time?!? So each time I'm supposed to modify my custom mode or have a ton of modes just for the use of different apps?


If that is the case (one at a time) then I have to agree, that is disappointing.


----------



## EvoOlli

One is for sure: Garmin can relax and lay back :-(


----------



## eeun

It's early days..............

Here is an extract from Suunto's post on Facebook.....

we have interesting ideas how to develop the Suunto Apps in the future, and providing better logic is definitely something we want to do. We're pretty excited about this, but at the same time understand that there's a lot that can be done to improve the functionality further.
/Kalle from Suunto

​


----------



## ubiwan

cwis said:


> For those who do not understand why the App feature is way too limited for some applications, let's consider those uses:
> 
> 
> for a skiier, sum up the distance that has been achieved, but only when the Vertical Speed is negative (i.e. only on the slopes);
> display the sunrise/set
> display several values at once, such as the delta of the duration/speed/pace of the current lap VS previous lap
> 
> In short, if Suunto really wants to provide us with "Apps", we need to be able to store state, we need mathematical functions (that even exists on the most basic scientific calculators), we need to be able to interact with the user&#8230; and none if these features exist in this disappointing release.


I guess you are referring to me? I think you mistake 'understanding' for 'having realistic expectations' and 'being happy with first version of new exciting functionality'. Of course I see that some things are not possible, but I think you are way too negative. To respond to your examples:


You need if-then-else functionality for your first example, as I mentioned in my reply (i.e. I understand this limitation). But who knows, maybe in a future version?
Sunrise/sunset has not to do with apps IMO, but with additional variables/data fields being available. Nice to have, of course, but does not say anything about apps functionality per se.
Your third point is valid; I thought you could show multiple values using multiple apps for multiple data fields, but as I understand it you can only use one app at a time. I agree that that is very disappointing.


----------



## cwis

ubiwan, I was not replying to you specifically. To respond to your arguments, I agree that sunrise/sunset should be a core functionality of the watch (especially given the fact that the Garmin has it), however I recon this is what Apps are all about: provide a framework that allows end-users to easily add features they miss on their watch.

I am glad that Suunto itself recognizes this is an early release: providing a way to calculate values based on a formula is the obvious starting point for the “Apps” feature; however, we are a long way to the end of the road. 

IMHO, Suunto should not have called this feature “App” yet. Added to the fact that their marketing department kept promising for months that this firmware would allow us to create custom screens in the most creative way ever, I only see frustration and deception where I would most likely have embraced that feature if only Suunto had been honest with their customers and fans from the beginning.


----------



## jflaplante

ANT+ Compatibility...

I've been waiting for a while for that update specifically for that feature.

Has anyone been able to successfully pair an ANT+ pod to that Ambit with firmware 2.0.6? Is there a special procedure?

The main goal for me was to PAIR that baby:

Bontrager: DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor (Model #08298)

To my Ambit but so far, it doesn't work with the number pairing procedure for the bike POD AND the cadence POD integrated in this Bontrager unit.

I just hope I'm doing something wrong and that I didn't wait all that time for nothing. A 190$ Garmin 410 watch is able to pair with this POD so I expected my Ambit to do the same.

Share your ANT+ success/failure

Thanks.

JF.


----------



## anto1980

I have paired the Ambit with Garmin GSC10 but it found only Bike POD! The Cadence POD do not found!



jflaplante said:


> ANT+ Compatibility...
> 
> I've been waiting for a while for that update specifically for that feature.
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully pair an ANT+ pod to that Ambit with firmware 2.0.6? Is there a special procedure?
> 
> The main goal for me was to PAIR that baby:
> 
> Bontrager: DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor (Model #08298)
> 
> To my Ambit but so far, it doesn't work with the number pairing procedure for the bike POD AND the cadence POD integrated in this Bontrager unit.
> 
> I just hope I'm doing something wrong and that I didn't wait all that time for nothing. A 190$ Garmin 410 watch is able to pair with this POD so I expected my Ambit to do the same.
> 
> Share your ANT+ success/failure
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> JF.


----------



## BillyX

EvoOlli said:


> Unbelievable: Suunto calls a simple Formula with one Result an APP....this is so disappointing...


This was exactly what was to expect. Look at this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/nov...lored-features-your-own-adventure-735664.html

I think the limitation on one formula is due the limited processing power of the watch. And perhaps there will come more operators like conditions to the formula in a later release.


----------



## eeun

jflaplante said:


> ANT+ Compatibility...
> 
> Share your ANT+ success/failure
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> JF.


Mine connected to the Bontrager ANT+ HR strap first time. Haven't tried anything else yet though. Will attempt the cadence sensor later this evening. Baby steps...........


----------



## ubiwan

cwis said:


> ubiwan, I was not replying to you specifically. To respond to your arguments, I agree that sunrise/sunset should be a core functionality of the watch (especially given the fact that the Garmin has it), however I recon this is what Apps are all about: provide a framework that allows end-users to easily add features they miss on their watch.
> 
> I am glad that Suunto itself recognizes this is an early release: providing a way to calculate values based on a formula is the obvious starting point for the "Apps" feature; however, we are a long way to the end of the road.
> 
> IMHO, Suunto should not have called this feature "App" yet. Added to the fact that their marketing department kept promising for months that this firmware would allow us to create custom screens in the most creative way ever, I only see frustration and deception where I would most likely have embraced that feature if only Suunto had been honest with their customers and fans from the beginning.


OK, thanks for your reply. I agree that the name "App" implies more than is delivered now, but I was not really expecting actual "Apps" on this watch. I thought all along that it was just a name the Suunto marketing department had chosen for what actually would be user programmable data fields. The AMBIT is not a smart watch, like the Android based Motorola Motactv for example. It is (and probably will always be) a watch with numerical displays, and limited programming capabilities. I think the requirements wrt memory management etc. for what you want may be too far fetched for a watch like this. Introducing global variables like you want is asking for memory leaks and crashes. I think they have to find the middle between flexibility and stability and I agree they are not there yet, but the functionality has great potential IMO. Now if only they would allow multiple apps to be used simultaneously...


----------



## Guest

eeun said:


> Mine connected to the Bontrager ANT+ HR strap first time. Haven't tried anything else yet though. Will attempt the cadence sensor later this evening. Baby steps...........


what about creating a new thread for ANT+ compatibility?


----------



## eeun

Suunto App Zone Video

Further Info on firmware 2.x update

Sill no 2.x user guide though.


----------



## jflaplante

ihoannes said:


> what about creating a new thread for ANT+ compatibility?


Done...

Here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/ambit-ant-compatibility-stories-782217.html


----------



## EvoOlli

BillyX said:


> This was exactly what was to expect. Look at this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/nov...lored-features-your-own-adventure-735664.html
> 
> I think the limitation on one formula is due the limited processing power of the watch. And perhaps there will come more operators like conditions to the formula in a later release.


I read '...will take your Ambit to a totally new and unexpected level of functionality and customization...' and 'Your imagination is the limit!'.
So sorry for that my expectations where too high and my imagination goes beyond a simple formula with + - / and *.

My Texas Instruments TI-53 from 1978 could do more in 32 programming steps...


----------



## martowl

EvoOlli said:


> I read '...will take your Ambit to a totally new and unexpected level of functionality and customization...' and 'Your imagination is the limit!'.
> So sorry for that my expectations where too high and my imagination goes beyond a simple formula with + - / and *.
> 
> My Texas Instruments TI-53 from 1978 could do more in 32 programming steps...


I am happy that Suunto is working hard to improve the Ambit, which I already like and use. I don't feel that your ranting and others does us any good at all. Expressing an opinion is fine but constructive suggestions would be much more welcome. If you don't like the Ambit sell it and buy a different brand. Frankly I am astounded at the negativity of some of the new posters here. Perhaps most of you would do a better job running the company and designing hardware and software that would outsell Garmin and Suunto? How would some of you feel if this was your work and you put a lot of effort into doing your best job?

or_watching is one of my favorite posters where non-judgemental quantitative and descriptive analyses are provided. or_watching has found the Garmin Fenix is more accurate for him and probably others than the Ambit without the negative whining and complaining. Also he and a number of others have pointed out problems with the Ambit and enhancements without rants and bashing.

Sorry I had to put my own rant in!


----------



## cobrapa

I looked online in movescount a little at the interval timer. Has anyone tried to set the values on the Ambit, or can they only be set in movescount?


----------



## twelveone

Well said martowl. Personally, I bought the ambit when it first came out because it had the features I needed from day one. Otherwise I would have waited, or bought a different watch. All the updates since then, and the new app functionality is a nice to have for me, and I find it refreshing to see a company put so much into developing and improving a watch. Not something I've seen before. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvoOlli

It's not my first Suunto and it won't be my last..and yes, I like my Ambit, wearing it the whole day....but Suunto did a big mistake with their Marketing blabla and raising the expectations too high...


----------



## petew

Not knowing a lot about programming, I do have a question for the group. Would it be possible for someone to load some malicious code into an Ambit now that we are allowing these apps to be created in the public domain? Could an app be created that looks like it is a genuinely useful upgrade but then insert a virus into the watch or movescount or even computer?

Sorry if it's a dumb question.


----------



## cwis

This all seems obvious to me. Suunto performed a huge step forward, and can be thanked for that, even if more needs to be done.

I agree that "Apps" are a wonderful feature, and I am sure I will be able to find novel and entertaining ways to use my watch with this release, even if obvious features are obviously missing. I am obviously disappointed because of marketing claims that fell obviously way off the road (and everyone will agree this isn't something to expect from Suunto: so far, the roadmap for the Ambit FW was easy to read, and milestones were hit on date).

From my point of view, the features that I miss the most (in order of decreasing importance):


the ability to display more than one values (in a way similar to how you customize the different screens);
the ability to store a calculation into a variable (something like ten variables will be more than enough, like : A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J)
the ability to execute several statements (of course, only the last is used as output on the watch)
built-in functions, such as COS(x), SIN(x), IF(predicate,when-true,when-false)

I am not asking for a framework to develop 3D game with realistic graphics on my Ambit, and obviously nobody wants that. I merely ask for a little bit more flexibility, something that would be easy for Suunto to develop.


----------



## martowl

cobrapa said:


> I looked online in movescount a little at the interval timer. Has anyone tried to set the values on the Ambit, or can they only be set in movescount?


Unfortunately only in Movescount as far as I can see. This would be one feature that I would like to have as a watch screen option in the Ambit. I will request that next time around. The issue is if you want to change it on the fly you cannot.


----------



## or_watching

martowl said:


> I am happy that Suunto is working hard to improve the Ambit, which I already like and use. I don't feel that your ranting and others does us any good at all. Expressing an opinion is fine but constructive suggestions would be much more welcome. If you don't like the Ambit sell it and buy a different brand. Frankly I am astounded at the negativity of some of the new posters here. Perhaps most of you would do a better job running the company and designing hardware and software that would outsell Garmin and Suunto? How would some of you feel if this was your work and you put a lot of effort into doing your best job?
> 
> or_watching is one of my favorite posters where non-judgemental quantitative and descriptive analyses are provided. or_watching has found the Garmin Fenix is more accurate for him and probably others than the Ambit without the negative whining and complaining. Also he and a number of others have pointed out problems with the Ambit and enhancements without rants and bashing.
> 
> Sorry I had to put my own rant in!


No Ambit Angry Birds App??? That sucks.
Fenix shows 10.98 miles on a 10.0 mile hike last weekend!!! That sucks. Ambit showed 10.0.
Fenix started locking up whenver I entered the FIT History!!!! That sucked. Was away from a PC for a few days and couldn't fix it til I got home and deleleted the FIT folder. WTF.
I didn't win the $500M lottery. That really sucks.

Don't think for a second I can be out-ranted. I'm just getting warmed up. I might even start tweeting.


----------



## martowl

cwis said:


> This all seems obvious to me. Suunto performed a huge step forward, and can be thanked for that, even if more needs to be done.
> 
> I agree that "Apps" are a wonderful feature, and I am sure I will be able to find novel and entertaining ways to use my watch with this release, even if obvious features are obviously missing. I am obviously disappointed because of marketing claims that fell obviously way off the road (and everyone will agree this isn't something to expect from Suunto: so far, the roadmap for the Ambit FW was easy to read, and milestones were hit on date). I merely ask for a little bit more flexibility, something that would be easy for Suunto to develop.


I think your posts are spot on and you obviously know a lot more than I do about this. It would be great if you could send your ideas to the Suunto team and see what they might be able to do. I personally have no problems with disappointment and greater expectations especially if you think that they are in the realm of functionality for the watch. Keep us informed!


----------



## hal_c_on

martowl said:


> I am happy that Suunto is working hard to improve the Ambit, which I already like and use. I don't feel that your ranting and others does us any good at all. Expressing an opinion is fine but constructive suggestions would be much more welcome. If you don't like the Ambit sell it and buy a different brand. Frankly I am astounded at the negativity of some of the new posters here. Perhaps most of you would do a better job running the company and designing hardware and software that would outsell Garmin and Suunto? How would some of you feel if this was your work and you put a lot of effort into doing your best job?
> 
> or_watching is one of my favorite posters where non-judgemental quantitative and descriptive analyses are provided. or_watching has found the Garmin Fenix is more accurate for him and probably others than the Ambit without the negative whining and complaining. Also he and a number of others have pointed out problems with the Ambit and enhancements without rants and bashing.
> 
> Sorry I had to put my own rant in!


I have to respectfully disagree here. I do understand your point about being turned off by people who are being negative for the sake of being negative, but on the other hand, this update has upset some people:myself included.

I LOVE Suunto. I remember getting my first Core about half a decade ago. What a fantastic watch. Since then, I bought several more, and only a couple more were for myself, the rest were for family and friends. I wanted to convert them as well. I REALLY loved Suunto.

Then when the Ambit came out, I decided to sell some of my watches (including a polar hr watch) and invest in the $600 ambit. Its a great watch. And by "great watch" I mean that the hardware is ASTOUNDING! I love the battery life, I love the compact factor (considering the GPS is built in), and honestly, its just beautiful. It really is.

But then I started to notice some of the marketing gimmicks. For the first few months there wasn't even an actual stopwatch! Why would they not include that? I realized that they wanted more customers or happy customers because of the updates...and thats great! But then the updates are rather disappointing. My $35 gshock has countdown timer and multiple stopwatches...why not the ambit? Why are they hyping up their releases with their marketing team, but when it comes down to it...its rather disappointing.

This new 2.0 update is NOT a brand new experience. Its the same thing. All they have done is let a few birds out of the cage? Why not all of them? Why not get this fantastic piece of hardware to FULL CAPACITY now? Why do we have to wait a few years to have a countdown timer, for more "apps", for sunrise/sunset, like in your cheaper watches?

I love Suunto, but truth of the matter is, I do not feel the love is reciprocated. Please spend more money on engineers who can utilize the hardware of this app, and less money on marketers following this forum and figuring out ways to tease us. Its rather disappointing, and makes me feel like a fool for spending $600 on a watch that just doesn't seem worth it after almost a year.

Its a fantastic piece of hardware, but where's the fantastic software to go with it?


----------



## Nordkappler

I think it is fair to express disappointment, based on Suunto's Marketing of the release. So far I can only see one updated feature that looks good to me - the fact that laps aren't created when you pause.

However, has anyone explored the Interval Timer feature. How does suunto envisage this being used? I can see what seems to be a Pace range, or a Km range (high and low values) along with the ability to set repetitions. But as Intervals aren't done one immediately after the next, is there a way of entering a rest period of distance? Is there a way of indicating the warm up / cool down prior to the Intervals beginning?

Or have I misunderstood what the Interval Timer is meant to be? (Still disappointed)


----------



## ubiwan

It would be nice if the variables that are available in the app designer would also be available as data fields, especially since you can only use 1 "app". I would really like to have max. speed, min. temp, max. HR, etc.


----------



## martowl

or_watching said:


> No Ambit Angry Birds App??? That sucks.
> Fenix shows 10.98 miles on a 10.0 mile hike last weekend!!! That sucks. Ambit showed 10.0.
> Fenix started locking up whenver I entered the FIT History!!!! That sucked. Was away from a PC for a few days and couldn't fix it til I got home and deleleted the FIT folder. WTF.
> I didn't win the $500M lottery. That really sucks.
> 
> Don't think for a second I can be out-ranted. I'm just getting warmed up. I might even start tweeting.


Sorry you are still one of my favorites---guess what my beta test of Ambit 10.001 includes??? the espresso maker option!!!


----------



## mnaranjo

...., still a 500m max zoom for tracks!
that makes navigation useless, please add a 50-100m zoom for 2.1


----------



## A.Kivits

> Not knowing a lot about programming, I do have a question for the group. Would it be possible for someone to load some malicious code into an Ambit now that we are allowing these apps to be created in the public domain? Could an app be created that looks like it is a genuinely useful upgrade but then insert a virus into the watch or movescount or even computer?


Nope its not a dumb question.

Hacking the watch is possible to do but can take a long time. Look at the mobile phone world same hack procedures.

First you need to find out what processor runs the watch.
Then sniff the usb wire for what the computer says to the watch and vise versa. Or hack moveslink software.
Pick the firmware disassemble it learn how the wacht works from a progrmming perspective.
And create your own development pack.

Can take years for a loner.

So yes its possible.


----------



## wilsonhome

Ok. So, i see the settings for the interval timer in Movescount.....High/Low and all that. Changed it, added it to the Run application, but, for the life of me, can't see how to activate it on the watch itself. Go into the Exercise Menu, start the timer, but, nothing after that. Please help. It has to be somewhere.


----------



## Nordkappler

wilsonhome said:


> Ok. So, i see the settings for the interval timer in Movescount.....High/Low and all that. Changed it, added it to the Run application, but, for the life of me, can't see how to activate it on the watch itself. Go into the Exercise Menu, start the timer, but, nothing after that. Please help. It has to be somewhere.


You and me both. I've asked it before: how does Suunto envisage us using this? They would need to include a rest option between the repetitions - as well as warm up / cool down integration. As it stands, either I don't understand (which of course I don't), or this feature is somewhat lamer than I was expected. Do I have to go back to my FR610?


----------



## cobrapa

Nordkappler said:


> You and me both. I've asked it before: how does Suunto envisage us using this? They would need to include a rest option between the repetitions - as well as warm up / cool down integration. As it stands, either I don't understand (which of course I don't), or this feature is somewhat lamer than I was expected. Do I have to go back to my FR610?


It seems kind of limited. There is some small description of it in the 2.0 User Manual.


----------



## wilsonhome

You were able to find documentation? I can only see the 1.8 User Guide on the MySuunto.com site.... can you provide a link?


----------



## icuriosity

wilsonhome said:


> You were able to find documentation? I can only see the 1.8 User Guide on the MySuunto.com site.... can you provide a link?


- go to the exercise, but do not start it just yet
- hold down the Next button for 3 sec. This will go into the option
- scroll to Activate
- then select Interval and set to On
- press Next button and now you are ready to start the interval timer

Hope this helps.

I've found that it is very unintuitive and very difficult to use. And you will have to perform the above sequence every time when starting a new exercise. - Don't know what Suunto was thinking :-(


----------



## Nordkappler

icuriosity said:


> - go to the exercise, but do not start it just yet
> - hold down the Next button for 3 sec. This will go into the option
> - scroll to Activate
> - then select Interval and set to On
> - press Next button and now you are ready to start the interval timer
> 
> :-(


Has anyone tried this? i.e. Does anyone know what happens when the Interval rep is complete? Does the next one start straight away? And another question: I cannot for the life of me think what the km interval timer option is for HIGH / LOW? A little disappointed


----------



## Nordkappler

...and while I'm at it. Who at SUUNTO thought it would be a good idea to let us develop our own APPS by the hundred... and then just let us use ONE of them. Is there an emoticon for LAME? Am I finished ranting yet? Probably not  Primarily because I see this all as a missed opportunity.


----------



## scandium21

Personally I think its a great watch and great advancement. As Ive stated here before, appreciate what the Ambit can do, not what it cant. 

I ride, I trail run, I road run, I go to the gym, I snowshoe...no watch previously allowed me to set parameters for each individual sport. I go to work, I set an alarm for waking me up, I follow the weather trends...Ambit works most excellent for all of those. Ultimately though, its just a watch, like a great pair of new runners or new wheelset.

It helps me workout, but honestly every once in awhile I just take it off and run trails without any HR or watch. Its the joy of the activity that means the most 

Give it a break. Take it or leave it - lots of choices out there for everyone.


----------



## eeun

Anyone know what affect "Improvement of log memory capacity when using GPS" has?


----------



## ubiwan

Question: anybody know what "instant value" means? (app designer>select variable>instant value) It says: "Instant value is a static value from the moment of previous lap."...


----------



## calumr

eeun said:


> Anyone know what affect "Improvement of log memory capacity when using GPS" has?


Storing each GPS position when you are recording your route takes a certain amount of memory for each position (20 bytes, for example). I'm guessing they've reduced that, and even if it's only by 1 or 2 bytes it'll still be a big deal given that you may have thousands of positions stored in the watch.

Basically, it means you can record your route for longer (as long as the battery doesn't run out).


----------



## calumr

petew said:


> Not knowing a lot about programming, I do have a question for the group. Would it be possible for someone to load some malicious code into an Ambit now that we are allowing these apps to be created in the public domain? Could an app be created that looks like it is a genuinely useful upgrade but then insert a virus into the watch or movescount or even computer?


I'm almost 100% sure that it's not possible to create a malicious Ambit App. The only invalid operations you can perform are dividing by zero or overflowing/underflowing the maximum possible values (e.g. multiplying a million by a million). Both of those are handled by the Ambit correctly (you get "--" instead of a number).


----------



## eeun

calumr said:


> Storing each GPS position when you are recording your route takes a certain amount of memory for each position (20 bytes, for example). I'm guessing they've reduced that, and even if it's only by 1 or 2 bytes it'll still be a big deal given that you may have thousands of positions stored in the watch.
> 
> Basically, it means you can record your route for longer (as long as the battery doesn't run out).


So does that increase the amount of time I can record when using GPS at 1 sec recording interval up from the current 15 hours?


----------



## calumr

eeun said:


> So does that increase the amount of time I can record when using GPS at 1 sec recording interval up from the current 15 hours?


It might, assuming that the 15 hour limit was due to memory capacity and not battery life. The only way to know is to test it!


----------



## santoshrane

Wake me up when november ends  ×


----------



## cobrapa

wilsonhome said:


> You were able to find documentation? I can only see the 1.8 User Guide on the MySuunto.com site.... can you provide a link?


Check https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/ambit-ant-compatibility-stories-782217.html#post5700840

and some mirrors on this page as well:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/ambit-ant-compatibility-stories-782217-2.html

Check these links in the other Ambit 2.0 thread. There is a link to the manual and a couple people mirrored it as well.


----------



## calumr

ubiwan said:


> Question: anybody know what "instant value" means? (app designer>select variable>instant value) It says: "Instant value is a static value from the moment of previous lap."...


I think it's whatever that value was the last time you pressed the Lap button. You can use it to have apps that compare your current speed/altitude/temperature/whatever to the value when you pressed the button.


----------



## ubiwan

calumr said:


> I think it's whatever that value was the last time you pressed the Lap button. You can use it to have apps that compare your current speed/altitude/temperature/whatever to the value when you pressed the button.


Ahh, OK, thanks. That makes sense. Sort of...


----------



## viatormundi

The Garmins have a function of not recording the exercise if the speed drops below a certain value. Does Ambit have it? Is the new interval training function related to this? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tvillingett

Anybody noticed that the compass seems to be more responsive? I compared it to a normal compass the day before I updated to FW 2.0, and it seems a lot faster to follow now.


----------



## icuriosity

tvillingett said:


> Anybody noticed that the compass seems to be more responsive? I compared it to a normal compass the day before I updated to FW 2.0, and it seems a lot faster to follow now.


I can confirm the refresh rate seems faster. Kinda cool. :-|


----------



## icuriosity

I'd prefer that they spent time on something else though - like fix the scale on the baro graph to be more like the Core, or implemented the count down function. :-|


----------



## bigwave

to be honest with you guys
the most thing that disappoint me is that i cant start activity and see the map in real time so i can go back at the same way.
i dont want to set a route and start my activity, i want the watch do it in real time SUUNTO.
(did GARMIN do that?)


----------



## Tony L

hal_c_on said:


> Then when the Ambit came out, I decided to sell some of my watches (including a polar hr watch) and invest in the $600 ambit. Its a great watch. And by "great watch" I mean that the hardware is ASTOUNDING! I love the battery life, I love the compact factor (considering the GPS is built in), and honestly, its just beautiful. It really is.
> 
> But then I started to notice some of the marketing gimmicks. For the first few months there wasn't even an actual stopwatch! Why would they not include that? I realized that they wanted more customers or happy customers because of the updates...and thats great! But then the updates are rather disappointing. My $35 gshock has countdown timer and multiple stopwatches...why not the ambit? Why are they hyping up their releases with their marketing team, but when it comes down to it...its rather disappointing.
> 
> This new 2.0 update is NOT a brand new experience. Its the same thing. All they have done is let a few birds out of the cage? Why not all of them? Why not get this fantastic piece of hardware to FULL CAPACITY now? Why do we have to wait a few years to have a countdown timer, for more "apps", for sunrise/sunset, like in your cheaper watches?
> 
> I love Suunto, but truth of the matter is, I do not feel the love is reciprocated. Please spend more money on engineers who can utilize the hardware of this app, and less money on marketers following this forum and figuring out ways to tease us. Its rather disappointing, and makes me feel like a fool for spending $600 on a watch that just doesn't seem worth it after almost a year.
> 
> Its a fantastic piece of hardware, but where's the fantastic software to go with it?





icuriosity said:


> I'd prefer that they spent time on something else though - like fix the scale on the baro graph to be more like the Core, or implemented the count down function. :-|


Agree with you guys 100%


----------



## bowesmana

Nordkappler said:


> Has anyone tried this? i.e. Does anyone know what happens when the Interval rep is complete? Does the next one start straight away? And another question: I cannot for the life of me think what the km interval timer option is for HIGH / LOW? A little disappointed


In case you've not tried it yourself, I tried it yesterday and it works as follows

- I set a 15 min HIGH interval, 1km LOW interval
- When I started my exercise (having activated the Interval timer) the 15 minute timer started to count down it showed 1/99 - 99 reps was the default
- When that got to 0, the 1km timer immediately started to decrement
- When that got to 0, the HIGH timer started again and the rep count went to 2/99.

It kept going like that. So, I suppose you could use your HIGH interval for the workout and the LOW for the rest period. I didn't try to stop/start the exercise to see if that stopped/started the timer as well, but my guess is that it would.


----------



## Nordkappler

bigwave said:


> to be honest with you guys
> the most thing that disappoint me is that i cant start activity and see the map in real time so i can go back at the same way.
> i dont want to set a route and start my activity, i want the watch do it in real time SUUNTO.
> (did GARMIN do that?)


Yep. Uh-huh. Exactly my point. Virtually any half way decent Garmin watch is capable of this (305, 310, 910 possibly some others I've missed).


----------



## Nordkappler

bowesmana said:


> In case you've not tried it yourself, I tried it yesterday and it works as follows
> 
> - I set a 15 min HIGH interval, 1km LOW interval
> - When I started my exercise (having activated the Interval timer) the 15 minute timer started to count down it showed 1/99 - 99 reps was the default
> - When that got to 0, the 1km timer immediately started to decrement
> - When that got to 0, the HIGH timer started again and the rep count went to 2/99.
> 
> It kept going like that. So, I suppose you could use your HIGH interval for the workout and the LOW for the rest period. I didn't try to stop/start the exercise to see if that stopped/started the timer as well, but my guess is that it would.


Thanks for checking this out. Is there a word for INTUITIVE in Finnish? Possibly not. Did you get a nice little BEEP or anything that told you the 15mins were up and it was time for the 1km to count down. I should try it out, but its just easier to reach for the Garmin.


----------



## bowesmana

Nordkappler said:


> Thanks for checking this out. Is there a word for INTUITIVE in Finnish? Possibly not.


Ha ha, you may well laugh. The word is "intuitiivinen", which is a 'loan word', i.e. it's taken from another language. Typically Finns just take these words and tag an 'i' on the end, so it's always easy to spot them! My Finnish mother-in-law just happens to be staying for Christmas, so I just asked her if there was an original Finnish word for it, but she couldn't think of one!



Nordkappler said:


> Did you get a nice little BEEP or anything that told you the 15mins were up and it was time for the 1km to count down. I should try it out, but its just easier to reach for the Garmin.


Yes, there's a beep at the end of each interval, well more of a little jingle. I think it was the same for both end of high and low.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I'd be enough of a fanboy to want to tell those who whine so much that maybe they should work more on making themselves better rather than expect perfection out of their gadgets... Unfortunately, why there can't be a "track back" (along the route one came and recorded) alongside the "find home/start" is something I do wonder about myself.

I was happy enough when I found that you can at least start a route at any waypoint on it and also choose whether it should be followed forwards or backwards from there... but lots more things could be added. The Ambit might well be at the limit of what its controller chip and storage can handle, though...


----------



## bowesmana

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> I was happy enough when I found that you can at least start a route at any waypoint on it and also choose whether it should be followed forwards or backwards from there...


I too found that at a very good time - up a mountain in driving rain and wind and 1 degree. I was a very happy bunny


----------



## Joakim Agren

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> I'd be enough of a fanboy to want to tell those who whine so much that maybe they should work more on making themselves better rather than expect perfection out of their gadgets... Unfortunately, why there can't be a "track back" (along the route one came and recorded) alongside the "find home/start" is something I do wonder about myself.
> 
> I was happy enough when I found that you can at least start a route at any waypoint on it and also choose whether it should be followed forwards or backwards from there... but lots more things could be added. The Ambit might well be at the limit of what its controller chip and storage can handle, though...


I do not think this is due to a limitation in the Ambit. I am still surprised that the Ambit do not have a proper trackback function. My Suunto X10i have two ways of navigating back to start. One is the as the crow flies method that is the method also used in the Ambit. Basically a straight line navigation. And the other method is to follow the track that you created to your current position. It is a mystery why Suunto have crippled the Ambit in this way, it is a newer product so should not be inferior in any way compared to the old one.

Was the big 2.0 update not supposed to be the "Big user input" update? I only see a little of that in the update as it is. This new update have no improvements to the time keeping and ABC(T) related functions at all. For instance the X10 and the Core have a storm /weather alarm? Why not the Ambit? in the X10 this function is even smarter when the GPS is on, it is capable of analyzing the changes in GPS altitude data and deduct the pressure equivalents of that vertical move, and therefor detect weather changes in the back ground despite being on the move vertically. This is another example where the old X10 is better then the new Ambit. Other ways the built in GPS function could be of help are GPS altitude reading as an alternate view. That way if I have no access to a height reference nor weather pressure data then I would be able to calibrate the barometric altimeter using that GPS altitude data. In the X10 I do not have a GPS altitude view but if I enter the so called Positions sub menu then I will be able to get the coordinates, the number of satellites that I am connected too and the number of satellites that are visible to the X10 as well as signal strength, but also GPS altitude can be seen in there. In the Ambit there is no way to get that kind of information. Another way the GPS can be of help is for the compass, in the X10 the declination for the compass will be automatically adjusted as soon as you turn on GPS and start moving because the watch will then know proper North. The Garmin Fenix can even calibrate the compass while on the move so no need to calibrate manually. Why do we only have the manual method for calibration and declination setting with the Ambit?

Other things I would like to see improved with the Ambit are enhancements to the GPS time sync function, a simple count down timer with auto repeat function. Why Suunto Why did you not include it with this update? It is a time keeping function that gets used by many and often. The Core have it so should Ambit! The barograph could also need some improvements to be as good and granular as in the Core. Another thing I would like is a more manual operation of the GPS. In the X10 when in an activity then I can change the GPS sample rate without having to end or pause it first. So if I am in a 1 second sample rate I could change it to 60 seconds if I discover the need to conserve battery or if there is a section where the movement will be mostly straight lines. In the Ambit I am locked down to the preset sample rate in that exercise mode, if I want something else I have to end it and start a new exercise which will also create a new log. I would also like the inclusion of a new sample rate like every 15-20 seconds, because that would be ideal for walking speeds or even when running in long straight lines on a road somewhere.

As for the Apps, I do not think they fully qualify to be called Apps. Since they can not communicate with all the hardware inside the Ambit and they do not increase the smartness of the unit. As they are now they are nothing more then a form of advanced calculator using known variables that are already provided by the core software, the only thing added by the users are the formula and exact numbers in those formulas. As I understand it we are also limited to only use one app at a time inside the watch which really puts a big limit on how much fun we can have with this new function. This is not the revolution that Suunto claimed in the marketing of this function.

I might come of as a bit of a whiner in this post. But I am not, after all I am a Ambit owner and it is one of my favorite watches!:-! 
I just feel that the hardware inside it is not used to its full potential and I hope more improvements is to come from Suunto!:-!

Do you know when the next update will be and what the version number will be?

We have known for quite a while now that this 2.0 FW would come. But now we know nothing about the future. Have you heard anything from Suunto?


----------



## briefer

Lar55ae said:


> it's just I can't see its relevance for a device which needs to be charged every month anyway.


"a candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long"


----------



## Tony L

Joakim

Fully agree with you. What Suunto should have done was to transfer all the functions of the Core & X10 to the Ambit, and then add new & improved features.

It looks like they started from scratch with the Ambit & left out the basic but useful ABC features, ie weather trend indicator, storm alarm, readable barograph, etc. & the countdown timer! Maybe all these will be in the X11?


----------



## cobrapa

Tony L said:


> Maybe all these will be in the X11?


X11? Isn't the Ambit their latest in line of GPS/ABC watches? Have you heard there will be an X11? :-!


----------



## or_watching

Maybe we have it all wrong. It could be that while we think that the Ambit is an Outdoor/Fitness watch, it's actually part of a carefully controlled psychological torture experiment being done by a Mad Finnish Scientist, or the Finnish CIA. Think about it. They supply *seemingly* randomly positive and negative stimulus and then they measure our physiological response. But the good and the bad things about the watch are probably not random or arbitrary AT ALL, but actually are carefully chosen variables. Not only are they measuring our heart waves (and therefore our brainwaves), they know exactly where we go, and besides, do you REALLY know EVERYTHING that is being monitored through that little sensor hole???

See that beauty of it? We all thought they'd have to implant something under our skin. But here we are happily strapping it outside the skin and VOLUNTARILY sending them the data.

I say, "Welcome to the Matrix." Now give me my blue pill.


----------



## Guest

Joakim Agren said:


> Do you know when the next update will be and what the version number will be?


I do not think there will be any update due to mayan's prophecy


----------



## or_watching

See!!! Mayan prophecy. Matrix prophecy. It's all tied together.


----------



## ubiwan

or_watching said:


> Maybe we have it all wrong. It could be that while we think that the Ambit is an Outdoor/Fitness watch, it's actually part of a carefully controlled psychological torture experiment being done by a Mad Finnish Scientist, or the Finnish CIA. Think about it. They supply *seemingly* randomly positive and negative stimulus and then they measure our physiological response. But the good and the bad things about the watch are probably not random or arbitrary AT ALL, but actually are carefully chosen variables. Not only are they measuring our heart waves (and therefore our brainwaves), they know exactly where we go, and besides, do you REALLY know EVERYTHING that is being monitored through that little sensor hole???
> 
> See that beauty of it? We all thought they'd have to implant something under our skin. But here we are happily strapping it outside the skin and VOLUNTARILY sending them the data.
> 
> I say, "Welcome to the Matrix." Now give me my blue pill.


First they fooled me with that Santa Claus nonsense, and now this. Note to self: MUST PAY ATTENTION FROM NOW ON! Thanks for the heads up!

But in my defense: I was expecting big brother to be either American or Russian. That is why I moved from Garmin to Suunto. Wrong move after all. Who knew, those nice Finnish people...


----------



## ubiwan

And Santa is also Finnish right? I think you are really onto something here.


----------



## BillyX

Nordkappler said:


> Is there a word for INTUITIVE in Finnish?


A very nice one: vaistonvarainen


----------



## tempeViking

I bought my Suunto Ambit several months ago to replace a FR610. I was working on my 4th 610, because of my skin chemistry, presumably, the ferrous back plating would corrode. I wanted something more durable, and I liked the looks of the Ambit.

I was waiting for several features including the ability to leave the backlight on for running intervals at night, the ability to pair my Garmin HR monitor and an interval cycle. Toggling the backlight came in the last release. The other two featues were delivered in the 2.0 firmware release and both function fine in my opinion.

The HR monitor just worked, so no stories there.

The interval timer, I agree, is not intuitive. Think of it as training interval 1 and 2. I my case I sprint, then jog on each interval. The setup of "High" and "Low" translates, I guess, if you think of it as high exercise vs. low exercise, but in the end it's just a handle for the two interval periods.

The interval timer counts down on the period, which I sort of like. The 610 essentially counts up. I like the Ambit strategy better, but either works. Also, there's no specific accommodation for a warm-up period but that's not a real problem for me because my warm up and interval periods are similar. The chime notification was loud enough and long enough to be noticed in light traffic, but I really wish there was a vibrating notification too. In noisy conditions, it might be easy to miss. This is not possible because I believe there's no vibrating unit in the watch.

I took the Ambit for a run today and both features satisfied my needs.

I did not expect the release to change the fundamental feature set of the watch. It is what it is. I read about the app feature, and unless they were going to allow me to address the pixels on the display myself, which I highly doubted, I figured they'd let me wiggle and display existing parameters within a limited display. That's what happened. Still, to the best of my knowledge, no other watch on the market has anything like this feature, so it is still remarkable, even if limited in practice.

I wouldn't be surprised if they open up the interface a little more, now that they have some experience with delivering the app payloads to the watch. There's more going on in that than would meet the eye.

In spite of what appears to be some early download snafus, I'm actually very impressed that they're able to deliver new features to the watch w/out breaking the old ones. So, overall my expectations were met or exceeded with this release. Extending my thanks to the developers and looking forward to more fun features in the future!


----------



## Tony L

Joakim Agren said:


> Do you know when the next update will be and what the version number will be?
> 
> We have known for quite a while now that this 2.0 FW would come. But now we know nothing about the future. Have you heard anything from Suunto?


My deep undercover agent inside Suunto tells me that there will be no more future updates. Suunto programmers were smart by creating the "Apps" so that Ambit users will be kept busy now by writing their own programmes.

Suunto programmers are all on long Christmas vacation now and have no plans for future updates. :-d


----------



## Nordkappler

BillyX said:


> A very nice one: vaistonvarainen


That is nice, cheers


----------



## Nordkappler

bowesmana said:


> In case you've not tried it yourself, I tried it yesterday and it works as follows
> 
> - I set a 15 min HIGH interval, 1km LOW interval
> - When I started my exercise (having activated the Interval timer) the 15 minute timer started to count down it showed 1/99 - 99 reps was the default
> - When that got to 0, the 1km timer immediately started to decrement
> - When that got to 0, the HIGH timer started again and the rep count went to 2/99.
> 
> It kept going like that. So, I suppose you could use your HIGH interval for the workout and the LOW for the rest period. I didn't try to stop/start the exercise to see if that stopped/started the timer as well, but my guess is that it would.


Thanks that actually makes sense. I guess you can't set target pace / HR?


----------



## Tony L

cobrapa said:


> X11? Isn't the Ambit their latest in line of GPS/ABC watches? Have you heard there will be an X11? :-!


Ambit is the latest, but not the best ABC watch, in my opinion. As an exercise watch, its excellent.

If only they could upgrade X10's GPS chip & changed the battery with longer lasting one similar to Abmit, improved the button cover strap, and added the coundown timer, I would get one immediately.


----------



## cobrapa

Tony L said:


> Ambit is the latest, but not the best ABC watch, in my opinion. As an exercise watch, its excellent.
> 
> If only they could upgrade X10's GPS chip & changed the battery with longer lasting one similar to Abmit, improved the button cover strap, and added the coundown timer, I would get one immediately.


Mmmm, countdown timer. Haha. Maybe not? :-d

Are you joking about no more updates?

Maybe Ambit 2 is in the works.


----------



## or_watching

Tony L said:


> My deep undercover agent inside Suunto tells me that there will be no more future updates.


Nooooooo. 
Say it ain't so.

I need my fix.

At least enable multiple apps.

I may need to start living in denial.


----------



## MagnumIP

You can expect versions 2.5 and 3.0 in 2013


----------



## or_watching

MagnumIP said:


> You can expect versions 2.5 and 3.0 in 2013


Point. And now Counterpoint!

With specific numbers like that, I'm back in my happy place.


----------



## tempeViking

Nordkappler said:


> Thanks that actually makes sense. I guess you can't set target pace / HR?


It does not appear so...


----------



## scot

I want target PTE for an exercise and a feature similar to the garmin race yourself program. 

By target PTE, I mean a way to have a course you are going to run and have it calculate, in real time, how much harder or softer you have to run to hit your target. If your HR is just too low to get to the right PTE by the end of the run or bikeride, it should start to tell you to go a bit faster and visa versa.

Race yourself is pretty self explanatory, but it is a great feature. You know where you were last time on a course, but this run are you better or worse? Can you push up this hill just a smidge more?


----------

